# "rozumiem go" albo "rozumiem to"



## tkekte

Nieskończona sprawa... split from here.



			
				Marga H said:
			
		

> tkekte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A jeszcze lepiej:
> Может мне его так легко понять, потому что...
> 
> Zaraz sprobuję to powiedzieć po polsku...
> Może rozumiem to [I
> (go?)[/i] tak łatwo, bo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to-rodzaj nijaki
> go- rodzaj męski :Rozumiem nauczyciela - rozumiem go.
> ją - rodzaj żeński:Rozumiem nauczycielkę - rozumiem ją.
Click to expand...




			
				tkekte said:
			
		

> Więc musi być "rozumiem go"?  Ale jeszcze się waham, bo w tym zdanii nie ma bardzo ważności jakiego rodzaju jest jego przedmiot (artykuł), bardziej chodzi tam o samą treści....


Oswiećcie mnie, proszę.


----------



## dn88

Hello, I'm not sure if I understood exactly what you meant, anyway:

go - rodzaj męski: Rozumiem nauczyciela - rozumiem go. (I understand him.)
ją - rodzaj żeński: Rozumiem nauczycielkę - rozumiem ją. (I understand her.)

He is saying something. I understand *it*. (On coś mówi. Rozumiem *to*.)

Please ask if you still have any doubts.


----------



## tkekte

Yeah, I understand about the genders, but when speaking about an article/a piece of text, should I say "rozumiem to (co napisano w tekście)" or "rozumiem go" (bo "artykul" jest męskiego rodzaju).

Like so:
I've read that article.. I understand it.
Przeczytałem ten artykuł i go zrozumiałem.

I'm almost sure it should be "go", but not sure enough... 

"Artykuł" is masculine, but what we understand isn't the "article" but its contents... the word article is just a label that means "some piece of text", and text itself is just means to deliver information, so does gender matter here?

Or, IOW, an article is just a written way of "saying something", so the girl on that site who wrote the article, she said _something_, and I understood _it_. A jakim słowem nazywać jej utwor, to już sprawa wlaśniego gustu.


----------



## dn88

Yes, "artykuł" is masculine and it's perfectly correct to say: 

"Przeczytałem ten artykuł i zrozumiałem go/go zrozumiałem.".

Or you can say:

"Przeczytałem ten artykuł i zrozumiałem to, co było w nim napisane."

Hope that helps you a bit.


----------



## Thomas1

I think nothing prevents you from understanding an article, song, poem, and whatever you read/heard.

If you read/hear something then you simply adjust the gender of the pronoun to the gender of the word signifying the approprite form of "broadcast" alreaady mentioned in the sentence.

If you want to make a reference to the content then you use the pronoun--to, which implies the content/things just talked over as well as the thing in which it is included.

Thus, your sentence can be even formulated in the following way:
_Przeczytałem artykuł i rozumiem to, co przeczytałem. _(_to_ refers here to the thing mentioned earlier on that is the article and its content).

It may look a bit different to what you are used to since in English (and Russian?) you wouldn't use _to co_. 
In English it would be:
_I have read the article and I understand what I have read._ (you could say_ the thing that _insted of _what_).
I think in Russian it would be:
_Я прочитал статью и (я) понял что я прочитал._ (could you please confirm?)


Tom


----------



## dn88

I just thought that we could omit "to" and in this way form the following sentence:_ 

"Przeczytałem ten artykuł i zrozumiałem co było w nim napisane."

_It sounds perfectly fine without the "to".

That was... By the way... 

dn88


----------



## Thomas1

Yup, I have been pondering about the same, and have concluded that it doesn't always work;
_Przeczytałem artykuł i zrozumiałem co przeczytałem._
This would be understood of course, but to me the style is rather poor and sloppy, don't you think?

Curious. 


Tom


----------



## dn88

Thomas1 said:


> Yup, I have been pondering about the same, and have concluded that it doesn't always work;
> _Przeczytałem artykuł i zrozumiałem co przeczytałem._
> This would be understood of course, but to me the style is rather poor and sloppy, don't you think?
> 
> Curious.
> 
> 
> Tom



Yeah, indeed, you're right. The sentence somehow sounds as if it lacks in style, I'm also quite unsure about putting a comma in it, I mean:

_ "Przeczytałem ten artykuł i zrozumiałem to, co było w nim napisane."
_
As to the above sentence, I'm almost certain.

_ "Przeczytałem ten artykuł i zrozumiałem co było w nim napisane."

_But in the one above a comma seems to be not needed.

Both sentences sound equally good to my ears, I wonder why this omission does not always work...


----------



## tkekte

To co napisaliście, ja go przeczytałem i prawie zrozumiałem. :-D



Thomas1 said:


> If you want to make a reference to the content then you use the pronoun--to, which implies the content/things just talked over as well as the thing in which it is included.



Yep, so basically if we aren't referring directly to the content's denominator (words like "song", "poem", "utwór" (don't know how to say this word in English... I just kinda get the sense of it, it's the same as russian произведение.. so in English it could be _work_, perhaps?), "gazeta", ...) then we can use to, otherwise the appropriate pronoun for the denominator's gender. :>



> I think in Russian it would be:
> _Я прочитал статью и (я) понял что я прочитал._ (could you please confirm?)


Potwierdzam wlasnym podpisem. [potwierdzeno przez tkekte 23 czerwca 2007r.- _tkekte_]
Maleńka poprawka, drugie dwa "ja" nie są potrzebne, to "ja", ono wypada gdy tylko może. Nie jest to blądem, po prostu bez "ja" lepiej brzmi, przecież już wiemy co to Ty.


----------



## Thomas1

dn88 said:


> Yeah, indeed, you're right. The sentence somehow sounds as if it lacks in style, I'm also quite unsure about putting a comma in it, I mean:
> 
> _"Przeczytałem ten artykuł i zrozumiałem to, co było w nim napisane."_
> 
> As to the above sentence, I'm almost certain.
> 
> _"Przeczytałem ten artykuł i zrozumiałem co było w nim napisane."_
> 
> But in the one above a comma seems to be not needed.
> 
> Both sentences sound equally good to my ears, I wonder why this omission does not always work...


Hm... it seems to me that in the second sentence _co_ is the object of the verb (well the whole clause is) so using the comma would be out of place.
The first sentence has _to_ as an object and what follows it is simply a relative pronoun introducing a clause that adds additional information to the whole sentence, hence the need for a comma.

Tom


----------



## Thomas1

tkekte said:


> To co napisaliście, ja go przeczytałem i prawie zrozumiałem. :-D
> 
> 
> Yep, so basically if we aren't referring directly to the content's denominator (words like "song", "poem", "utwór" (don't know how to say this word in English... I just kinda get the sense of it, it's the same as russian произведение.. so in English it could be _work_, perhaps?), "gazeta", ...) then we can use to, otherwise the appropriate pronoun for the denominator's gender. :>


I believe I unerstood what you wrote. I think so, but note that this is really a very nuanced understanding and not many people would bother about that--perhaps only those who delve into such nuances discern the difference here.




> Potwierdzam wlasnym podpisem. [potwierdzeno przez tkekte 23 czerwca 2007r.- _tkekte_]
> Maleńka poprawka, drugie dwa "ja" nie są potrzebne, to "ja", ono wypada gdy tylko może. Nie jest to blądem, po prostu bez "ja" lepiej brzmi, przecież już wiemy co to Ty.


Dzięki.  Tak myślałem, na podstawie analogii do rosyjskiego, chociaż wydawało mi się, że częściej używacie zaimków osobowych.


Tom


----------



## dn88

Thomas1 said:


> Hm... it seems to me that in the second sentence _co_ is the object of the verb (well the whole clause is) so using the comma would be out of place.
> The first sentence has _to_ as an object and what follows it is simply a relative pronoun introducing a clause that adds additional information to the whole sentence, hence the need for a comma.
> 
> Tom



Thanks, I was a bit unsure because in #5 you didn't put a comma between "to" and "co", but you must've simply overlooked that.


----------



## .Jordi.

W obu przypadkach przecinek jest niezbędny, ponieważ oddziela zdanie główne od zdania podrzędnego (w tych wypadkach dopełnieniowego).

_Przeczytałem ten artykuł i zrozumiałem to, co było w nim napisane._
_Przeczytałem ten artykuł i zrozumiałem, co było w nim napisane._


----------



## dn88

Still I'm a tad perplexed, but your explanation seems to make sense. Anyway, I'm not versed enough in punctuation marks to state unequivocally whether there's a need for a comma or not.  But you're right, I think.


----------



## Thomas1

dn88 said:


> Thanks, I was a bit unsure because in #5 you didn't put a comma between "to" and "co", but you must've simply overlooked that.


True, will fix it in a moment. Thanks. 


.Jordi. said:


> W obu przypadkach przecinek jest niezbędny, ponieważ oddziela zdanie główne od zdania podrzędnego (w tych wypadkach dopełnieniowego).
> 
> _Przeczytałem ten artykuł i zrozumiałem to, co było w nim napisane._
> _Przeczytałem ten artykuł i zrozumiałem, co było w nim napisane._


Hm... w dalszym ciągu przecinek wygląda dziwnie w tym miejscu. Podzielam zdziwienie dn88. 

Mimo, że zaimek względny wymaga przecinka to czy w tym przypadku w drugim zdaniu część zaczynająca się od _co _nie wchodzi na miejsce _to_? Jeśli tak to wydaje mi się, że staje się wtedy dopełnieniem więc jaki sens byłby w oddzielaniu dopełnienia od czasownika? Jeśli nie to czy doepłnienie pozostaje w tym wypadku domyślne (jeśli to w ogóle możliwe)?

Tom


----------



## tkekte

There shouldn't be a comma in the second sentence, IMHO, since [co było w nim napisane] is the direct object of the verb [zrozumiałem], while in the first sentence the direct object is "to", with [co było w nim napisane] being an explanation of what this "to" is. (forgot the grammatical term for this kind of clause)

Edit: relative clause.


----------



## .Jordi.

Thomas1 said:


> Mimo, że zaimek względny wymaga przecinka to czy w tym przypadku w drugim zdaniu część zaczynająca się od _co _nie wchodzi na miejsce _to_? Jeśli tak to wydaje mi się, że staje się wtedy dopełnieniem więc jaki sens byłby w oddzielaniu dopełnienia od czasownika? Jeśli nie to czy doepłnienie pozostaje w tym wypadku domyślne (jeśli to w ogóle możliwe)?


 
Nie mieszajmy różnych rzeczy. Zaimki i czasowniki należą do części mowy, zaś dopełnienie do części zdania.

_Przeczytałem ten artykuł _(1)_i zrozumiałem to _(2)_, co było w nim napisane _(3)_._
_Przeczytałem ten artykuł (1a)i zrozumiałem _(2a)_, co było w nim napisane_(3a)_._

(1),(1a) i (2),(2a) - zdania główne główne współrzędne wobec siebie,
(3),(3a) - zdania podrzędne dopełnieniowe wobec zdania głównego.

W tym drugim zdaniu nie oddzielamy dopełnienia od orzeczenia, ale od podmiotu (domyślnego - "to" [coś takiego jak _dopełnienie domyślne_ nie istnieje]), zaś samo dopełnienie występuje w postaci zdania podrzędnego, które musi być oddzielone przecinkiem od zdania głównego.

Można by się kłócić jedynie o umiejscowienie przecinka w tym pierwszym zdaniu. Wg mnie - w zależności od tego, na co chcemy położyć akcent logiczny - nic by się nie stało, gdybyśmy przecinek postawili przed "to".


----------

